# looking for a Power Lineman job



## Robert

I just graduated from Northwest Lineman College its a trade school that teaches the skills needed to work with high voltage power lines and equipment. Its like the Harverd of lineman schools. I thought it might be a good idea to ask the FF community if they know anyone workng in the power industry that might need an apprentice lineman. I graduated top of my class with a 4.0 gpa with all the certifications available. I also got my Class A drivers license and my Crane Operators License. During graduation I was awarded with the Outstanding Field Performance Award the only one given out in the whole class of 48 people. I also just completed a college course math class. So if you know anyone you could ask I would really appreciate it. Thanks Robert


----------



## bczoom

Congratulations!

In what geographical location are you looking for a job?


----------



## thcri RIP

What's with the dude hanging in the third picture?


----------



## Robert

Thanks I'm willing to travel anywhere if the pay is good. I plan on getting my pilots license and a share of a plane so I can travel back and fourth to my hometown whenever I want. I live in Chico CA. and it would be nice to get a job in the area but I'm not going to limit myself.


----------



## Robert

thcri said:


> What's with the dude hanging in the third picture?



Thats me climbing on the transmission tower at the school.


----------



## Robert

Here is a video our class made. I can be seen climbing a 3:40 with the bucksqueeze if you are familiar wit it.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKgI05xY8uk"]YouTube        - ‪NLC SPRING 2011 Blue team Class #13 Oroville CA‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Check out Luminant's website. They are a very good client of mine and are always hiring and they pay well.


----------



## Robert

Thanks Big Dog. I checked out there web site and they are some big players for mining and nuclear in texas. Most of there job postings are for people that are highly skilled in that aspect. I might be qualified to apply for one position but its going to take a major revise of my resume.


----------



## Big Dog

Robert said:


> Thanks Big Dog. I checked out there web site and they are some big players for mining and nuclear in texas. Most of there job postings are for people that are highly skilled in that aspect. I might be qualified to apply for one position but its going to take a major revise of my resume.



They have a T&D devision, I just don't know what name it goes by!


----------



## Big Dog

Pick a state ... Lineman Jobs


----------



## norscaner

Cheers Robert.
I have been working telecom for 34 years hiking poles rain or shine. Check out the boys at  www. line-man.com 
  they have a job board there and alot of great guys from cable, telco and power.

It was there that I found this forum.


----------



## Robert

Thanks everybody for all the help. I actually met one of the owners of line-man.com just befor I went into school his name is Robert Jaxon. I talked to him over the phone and he reccommended this career to me.


----------



## norscaner

Bobster and WoodPecker do a fine job over there.


----------



## Robert

I'm all over these web sites sending out resumes. I think I will start cold calling and do some local walk in.


----------



## Robert

I wonder if bob knows anybody he dident mention it at the time.


----------



## Robert

I just sent my resume into Alaska Electric Light and Power in Juneau Alaska. I totally wasn't qualified for the position they were offering, but I couldent pass up the chance to work in such a beautiful place.


----------



## Doc

Congrats and good luck Robert
Alaska would be quite the adventure.  I have a contact in Akron Ohio who might be able to help you get a job there.  No clue on what the pay is, but it's with the local power company there.  My friends son works there.  They have to travel all over the state when we have big power outages.


----------



## Robert

Yeah there is lots of overtime pay when the storms come through. I know the union pays double on overtime. See if you can find out how much they pay.


----------



## Erik

do a google search for "lineman jobs in" the state of your choice -- lots of job boards open up.

good luck!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i would get on the ibew out of work list most utilitys up here are ibew and that's where you need to start


----------



## Robert

Thanks dds for the tip. I went down to the JATC on April 1 to sign the union haul books. That was the day they washed all the old names off the books and started over clean slate. So I turned in my info and have been waiting for a call, and they just called 3 days ago to let me know they are going over my paper work. When I was down there they guaranteed NLC. students an interview. Some class mates have already goten an interview. This should get me on with the IBEW. I going to search right now on how to get on the out of work list.


----------



## Robert

Thanks Eric Im all over the internet checking constantly. I apply to just about everything from the smallest position like meterreader to journey level positions. I will get something my sprits are high and Im actually enjoynig my free time while I have it. I know it wont last.


----------



## fogtender

I would pick the area you want to work and go sign up at the IBEW local in that area.

There is a lot of that kind of work in Alaska, and flying is like driving a car in the States.  

I've worked IBEW here in Alaska at times and they seem to be a pretty good Union to work out of.


----------



## Whynot

PSE&G

Never heard any complaints from their linemen but be warned, Plainfield is near NYC so you will be working in densely populated and sometimes not so nice areas.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i would follow fogtenders advice you always want to be on the out of work list for the local you are wanting to work in ibew is expensive compaired to the teamsters or operators union but you do get what you pay for i may vote republician but i also support the unions they will work harder to put you to work than jobservice will


----------



## Robert

I searched the IBEW out of work list and from what I understand you have to already be a Journeyman to get on the list. You have to show them your tremination slip from your previous employer. 
Ive been thinking about taking a drive to sign the books in Portland OR. and then in Washington. I would continue on to Juneau Alaska but they require at least one year of residency befor signing. So I've been intertaining the idea how I could move to Alaska.


----------



## fogtender

Robert said:


> I would continue on to Juneau Alaska but they require at least one year of residency befor signing. So I've been intertaining the idea how I could move to Alaska.



Well you could walk, but driving or flying is much easier!

Sorry, that just jumped out and bit me....


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

instead of looking for work in anchoage or fairbanks i would get into anchorage feb or march than start looking for summer work in the villages AVEC would be a good start but also look at nome, kotzabue, Barrow and Bethel those utilitys are serate from AVEC nome just about always has a summer project going they usualy try to hihe localy first. If you have some other skills try nome things are hopping now move to nome on the cheap find any work estabilish resedincy than start trying to put your education to work


----------



## fogtender

Best way for a newby to come to Alaska is with a truck with and a camper on it.  You have the ability to move around and look for work and have a place to stay til you get grounded with a job.  Doesn't have to be fancy, just dry!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

if i were to come to ak i think traveling light and by air is better if you need to get around buy a beater $1000.00 rig but if you aer going to wok in the bush it's a waste of money and time bringing a vehicle to ak as it would cost the same to barge it from seattle  th trick is to keep it cheap if your coming up till you find work dutch harbor and nome seem some of the buisiest hubbs and wages stay good always work for someone willing to get up show up and pass a drug test.


----------



## Robert

I really love many things about Alaska like the beauty clean air relaxed laws but the main draw for me thease days is the gold mining. They shut down the gold dredging here in California which I'm very unhappy about. I would be dredging right now making a good living whial I'm looking for a job. California is pushing me to find another place to enjoy my hobby. I keep thinking I could find a mining claim in Alaska to dredge on and pay the bills while I'm looking for a job. Once I'm there for a year I could sign up for the lineman apprentice training program they have there. But I'm probably just dreaming. Gold hit $1794 today thats about $57 a gram. I remember one time I found 9 grams in 5 hours with a 2" dredge. If I had my 5" dredge running right now I could only imagine.


----------



## fogtender

Robert said:


> I really love many things about Alaska like the beauty clean air relaxed laws but the main draw for me thease days is the gold mining. They shut down the gold dredging here in California which I'm very unhappy about. I would be dredging right now making a good living whial I'm looking for a job. California is pushing me to find another place to enjoy my hobby. I keep thinking I could find a mining claim in Alaska to dredge on and pay the bills while I'm looking for a job. Once I'm there for a year I could sign up for the lineman apprentice training program they have there. But I'm probably just dreaming. Gold hit $1794 today thats about $57 a gram. I remember one time I found 9 grams in 5 hours with a 2" dredge. If I had my 5" dredge running right now I could only imagine.




Well mining may be a good deal, but you are looking at about two months tops before winter sets in and shuts down all summer activities.  Unless you are working underground in the frost or hardrock, it will be spring before you can get going mining again.

For some reason it seems there is a lot of interest in mining again...wonder why!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

mining is a 180 day season if every thing works right around here it's about 2 1/2 months guys are working off shore maing wages or a little better it's hard work if you are working short call like i did a few years before i got a full time position you won't have much time to look for gold as you will be working every ounce of over time to get a good enough grub stake to get through the winter but if options are limited where you are and you have some other skills such as a cdl or carpentry skills there is always work in the bush for some one who will show up for work i had a buddy he came up looking for gold and wound up working full time for the state


----------



## Robert

Theres no dought about mining being hard work its all about moving rocks. Ive been gold mining scense 1996 and know how hard it can be. I did write a letter to a couple of guys dredging offshore in Nome to see if they needed another muscle to help them out but it was a long shot and I dont expect to here back. I have my Class A CDL and also have 5 years expierence in concrete construction. I have been going through the craigslist job adds up there and checking things out. I think it would be cool to live and work in Alaska but chances are I will get a job somewhere else.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

for temp work contact q trucking in nome he has concrete trucks and runs a trucking fleet may still be some work if you have any equipment operating skills a local mine just started develiping placer resources around here and they are hard up for help the hospital project has all the labor tied up alaska mechanicial inc will be doig a big reclaimation project this winter on a har rock mill they might also be able to use some one with your skills


----------



## muleman RIP

Maybe you can get a job climbing around on these.


----------



## Robert

Big update. In the last several months I covered a lot of ground. On April 1 I drove to the Local 47 Union Hall in Riverside CA. and filled out an application for the Joint Area Apprentice Training Committee J.A.T.C. Next I drove to Washington an tested for Seattle City Light but in the end I didn't get in. Then I drove to Sacramento and tested for the Sacramento Municipal Utility District but wasn't excepted. Then I drove to Vacaville and signed the Groundman book 3 for the local 1245 Union hall. In October the JATC called me and said they wanted an interview so I drove back to Riverside and did an interview with them. On the way back from Riverside the local 1245 called me and said they found me a Groundman job working with Diversified Utility Services Inc. in Bakersfield CA. and I excepted. I've been working with them for the last 3 weeks doing a lot of transmission work 10 to 12 hours a day 6 or 7 days a week. Its good work, good money and good experience but my real gole is getting into a company that has an Apprentice Training Program so I can work my way up to Journeyman title. While working with Diversified the JATC called me and said I interviewed #17 out of hundreds of people. This is what I've been waiting for a chance at an Apprentice Lineman job. The JATC trains a few guys and gets them an Apprentice Lineman position working for contractors and then starts training a few more and so on. So I'm waiting for them to call my number so I can begin the program. Hopefully they will call my number but meanwhile I am working for the union. The people I work with are real hard on me degrading me in every way possible but they are a good team and they are teaching me the trade. What they are teaching me is everything I do has to be perfect no exceptions. If I mess something up it could be really expensive or cost someone their life. They take a lot of pride i their work and do not expect anything less from me. So this is where I stand as of right now, working while waiting for my number to be called. And the Journey continues.


----------



## tiredretired

Robert said:


> Thanks dds for the tip. I went down to the JATC on April 1 to sign the union haul books. That was the day they washed all the old names off the books and started over clean slate. So I turned in my info and have been waiting for a call, and they just called 3 days ago to let me know they are going over my paper work. When I was down there they guaranteed NLC. students an interview. Some class mates have already goten an interview. This should get me on with the IBEW. I going to search right now on how to get on the out of work list.



I'm a 40 year IBEW retiree.  Good luck with your IBEW career.  Gave me a great life, supported my family and now enjoying the bennies.  All the best to you, brother.


----------

